# freewheel single speed



## busdennis (17 Sep 2012)

started doing longer rides on my fixed and im thinking of fitting a freewheel on the flip side just in case my knees give in

anyway been looking on evil bay at these
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300480121...eName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649
but how do you take it off i want to change it or even remove it?


----------



## tyred (18 Sep 2012)

A hammer and chisel.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Sep 2012)

They are a pain to remove. Do a search for the sturmey archer ones, twice the price but better quality and easy to remove with a four prong tool.


----------



## simon.r (18 Sep 2012)

tyred said:


> A hammer and chisel.


 
 Or one of these and a BIG spanner.

Personal opinion, but I'd be wary of buying very cheap freewheels as they they don't last long IME and when they fail the results can be catastrophic - if you're pushing hard and there's suddenly no resistance it can unbalance you enough to make you fall off.


----------



## mcb2080 (18 Sep 2012)

I bought a 16t sturmey archer, just haven't manned up yet to get it put on as I currently have an 18t x 46 but I have big hills to get home from work and when it is windy

This was recommended to me by djb1971 (two posts above), don't know much about freewhells but it look quality and is nice and shiny

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-Sturm...rts_SR&var=&hash=item7918a778e2#ht_500wt_1203


----------



## simon.r (18 Sep 2012)

Has anyone got serious mileage on a SA freewheel?

At that price it's an absolute bargain compared with White Industries / Halo, if it's comparable quality.


----------



## djb1971 (18 Sep 2012)

I've got a few hundred miles on one, all in wet weather. It replaced a shimano one which was crap. 

I've had the white ind. ones and they are unbeatable, the trials one is excellent but I think it only comes in 17t. I never had an issue with any white ones on the bikes. They are however much more expensive than the sturmey ones so they are not comparable. The sturmey ones are the best I've come across for the money, much smoother than the shimano.


----------



## biggs682 (19 Sep 2012)

my lbs supply dicta branded and no problems to date on 3 or 4 builds


----------



## Ball (19 Sep 2012)

Reading this post has got me a little concerned about the dicta freewheel I just bought for my commuter bike. I'll be riding it to uni probably 4/5 days a week, that's close to 20 miles a day, so 100 miles a week. Anyone got any idea how long it would last?


----------



## djb1971 (19 Sep 2012)

They last a while but they can be a pain to remove if they haven't got the prongs


----------



## tyred (20 Sep 2012)

Dicta should be okay in my experience. One of mine developed a clunk when taking up drive but I stripped it down and relubed and it's been fine since.


----------



## little dilbert (28 Oct 2012)

simon.r said:


> Or one of these and a BIG spanner.
> 
> Personal opinion, but I'd be wary of buying very cheap freewheels as they they don't last long IME and when they fail the results can be catastrophic - if you're pushing hard and there's suddenly no resistance it can unbalance you enough to make you fall off.


 
This has happened to me, and it hurts.


----------

